# Wo kann man günstig FotoCDs von Negativen erstellen.



## MurMur (1. November 2004)

Hallo, bei mir haben sich in den letzten Jahren viele Negativstreifen angesammelt die ich jetzt gerne alle auf Foto CD brennen lassen möchte nur möchte ich nicht umbedingt 5-10 Euro pro Film bezahlen weil nur ein Film auf die CD gebrannt wird. habt ihr ein paar links oder kennt ihr läden wo man günstig wenn mäglich auch mehrere Filme vom Negativstreifen auf CD brennen lassen kann?


Danke

MurMur


----------



## MagicArt (3. November 2004)

Hallo MurMur,

versuchs mal beim DM (DrogerieMarkt). Da kann man seit Neuestem auch Negative abgeben und auf eine CD brennen lassen. So weit ich weiss bis zu 99 Bilder pro CD. Über die Qualität kann ich dir leider nichts sagen.


----------

